# [SOLVED] AMD-V is disabled in the BIOS. (VERR_SVM_DISABLED)

## Joseph_sys

I'm trying to install Gentoo in VirtualBox (amd64) and I get this error message:

```
AMD-V is disabled in the BIOS. (VERR_SVM_DISABLED)
```

I checked BIOS setting there is no such option: as VERR or VERR_SVM etc.Last edited by Joseph_sys on Tue Dec 20, 2011 1:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

Bios manufacturers loves to rename things, did you check your bios for options like virtualization, virtual... anything that might be more or less speaking about the virtualization features of your cpu ?

You might check also the M/B for bios upgrade, if they forget to enable it as option, they might at least change it to enable per default after users complains.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Bios manufacturers loves to rename things, did you check your bios for options like virtualization, virtual... anything that might be more or less speaking about the virtualization features of your cpu ?
> 
> You might check also the M/B for bios upgrade, if they forget to enable it as option, they might at least change it to enable per default after users complains.

 

Indeed, virtualization in BIOS was disabled :-/

----------

